# *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*NO MORE ORDERS - ALL 20 ARE SOLD & SHIPPED!!*
BIG THANKS GOES OUT TO *JAVAD SHADZI OF 034 Motorsport* who has helped facilitate this GB!









_Quote, originally posted by *PAYMENT INFORMATION* »_
Accepting payment via Paypal & CC.
*PAYPAL USERS:*
If you are in UK/Australia/etc please see how much the fee is as it varies from country to country to *[email protected]* (copy and paste it so as not to type it wrong)
In the title box put the following:
" Full Name - Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold"
In the comment box put the following:
"Full Name
*VORTEX SCREEN NAME*
Address
Contact information"
If you are paying by CC (allthough I prefer not) please send me a PM for further details.

*Manifold looks like this:*
























and other information can be *viewed here*
When you purchase the RMR 16V manifold you get:
* Throttle body flange tapped for Mustang Throttle body and ABA/1.8T OBD-I & OBD-II throttle body.
* Fuel rail + fittings
* RMR customer support.
*
USERS WILL NEED THE FOLLOWING:
* Mustang Throttle body or VAG Throttle body
* 1.8T Air intake temperature sensor.
These parts will be coming from 034 Motorsport and I am willing to offer to anyone who wants to run the 16V Standalone kit from 034 @ 5% off retail to anyone involved in the Group Buy.Simply send me an email for further details.*
Also I am willing to offer additional parts from 034 Motorsport to complete the build.
*THE SHIPPED LIST*
1. *derekste* - Mustang throttle body - ABF NECK
2. *heyfu* - Mustang throttle body
7. *JettaConA-G60* - Mustang throttle body
9. *nwvwgli* - VR6 OBD-II
11. *ScmK4VduBB* - VR6 OBD-II
12. *RiverBunny* - VR6 OBD-I - ABF NECK
3. *rogerrabbitt* - VR6 OBD-1
4. *rogerrabbitt* - VR6 OBD-1
10. *GrunMk1* - VR6 OBD-I
14. *DavidG60* - VR6 OBD-I
15. *DavidG60* - VR6 OBD-I
16. *Turbomanu* - 65mm x 65mm
17. *AKrett* - Mustang throttle body
18. *Huntenrabbit* - VR6 OBD-I
5. *mad rallye (UK)* - VR6 OBD-I
6. *mad rallye (UK)* - VR6 OBD-I
8. *mcdub* - Mustang throttle body
13. *Kaddy* - VR6 OBD-I - ABF NECK
19. *16vdisturbance* - VR6 OBD-II
20. *VdubyaVR6* - VR6 OBD-I - ABF NECK
I need everyone who is on the list to email me there address:
* In the title put the following - "Full Name - Ross Machine Racing 16V Manifold"
SO that I know to look for it in my junk mail.In the email put your full name address & contact #.Why are you emailing me your addresses?
Because RMR is going to get me your exact payment totals.
This is what team spirit is about








Thanks alot guys










_Modified by INA at 6:35 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*BIG PROPS* to INA for putting this together.
this is gonna be sweet....


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Less than a month ago it was mentioned and now we're looking for extras... that's pretty quick


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_Less than a month ago it was mentioned and now we're looking for extras... that's pretty quick

I know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (INA)*

Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where have you been!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (INA)*

Oh... lurking about







Looks like you folks got the requisite # of orders! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Oh... lurking about







Looks like you folks got the requisite # of orders! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes, thanks for your previous offer to me anyways


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Derek i just want to say thanks for sticking w/this even know some f*cks were saying it wouldnt happen if ida saw the thread sooner i would of joined sooner...I DID NOT WANT DA BOMB...so thank you


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (derekste)*

Oh no problem... you guys should be quite happy







These are pretty much a steal for $650 as far as I'm concerned and besides that you are supporting a good company - the folks at RMR are good folks. They didn't have to accommodate this but are and that says something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_Derek i just want to say thanks for sticking w/this even know some f*cks were saying it wouldnt happen if ida saw the thread sooner i would of joined sooner...I DID NOT WANT DA BOMB...so thank you

meh, no bad vibes here. I'm just really glad we got all the people needed to do this thing in one place


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree ..I can't wait to see this thing...


----------



## Shylion (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey,
you should pm everyone your self.
i am not sure if this is a good deal is it?
I am in need of one, I am looking at making 1 my self or buying one.


----------



## Shylion (Mar 1, 2008)

has anyone tried to build there own? this one looks sweet. i am going 034 standalone. I was going to buy the whole kit from there site.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Shylion)*

e-mail sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

im sending you an email right now. just one other question. will we get these in the order that we commited to buy, or are they going to wait till they are all done to ship them out? thanks ina and derekste for getting this together!! and thanks to rmr for such a good deal.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_im sending you an email right now. just one other question. will we get these in the order that we commited to buy, or are they going to wait till they are all done to ship them out? thanks ina and derekste for getting this together!! and thanks to rmr for such a good deal.


They are being done all together so everyone will get theres probably @ the same time.


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_7 emails for 8 manifolds.Where are the other 2?

wake up, people!
did you IM everyone?


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

sorry i was late havent had time still trying to sell my mk4 never sell to somebody in canada such a hassel


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_sorry i was late havent had time still trying to sell my mk4 never sell to somebody in canada such a hassel

iz cool.... Issam, how we doin on people?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
iz cool.... Issam, how we doin on people?









Pretty good as of this morning
So far I have emails from the following:
* Derek Steinkamp
* Karl G
* Frank Fiordalisi 
* Patrick
* Bobby Murphy
* Walter Gron
* Naser Ihsan (2)
* Roger Haddad (2) 
* Logan Seylor
Which brings us to 11.
Do any of you guys want ABF necks or Mustang throttle bodies?


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

i would like a vr6 plate 







but thats just me lol......


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

how much?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

vr6 plate would be nice


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

is it possible to wire a mustang throttle bodie to a chipped obd2 ecm?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_i would like a vr6 plate 







but thats just me lol......

I can ask them to tap it for an OBD-1 VR6 throttle plate vs the 1.8T throttle body.

_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_is it possible to wire a mustang throttle bodie to a chipped obd2 ecm?

You using an ABA harness & ecu?


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

i have a mustang throttle body already but might be interested in a abf water neck. the thing is i am not running the factory oil cooler so i dont need the coolant hoses to go there and didnt know what hoses im going to run or what water neck


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Which brings us to 11.


So we have all 11. Will you be sending out invoices on Tuesday to get the ball rolling, or are we trying to hit 15?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Yea ABA harness and ECM


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

How much longer will the Group Buy be available? I am waiting on an approval/ You know, the wifey approval.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_How much longer will the Group Buy be available? I am waiting on an approval/ You know, the wifey approval.









10 is sufficient for the Group buy but when I spoke to a representative @ RMR they said that they are going to make 15 so I am trying to help them (and you guys) as much as I can.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

sorry for not following up.Gf was back in town for the weekend.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_sorry for not following up.Gf was back in town for the weekend.


Your on the list are you not?


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

how much for an abf water neck?


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Email sent.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_Email sent.

Got it
so thats 12 emails now!









_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_how much for an abf water neck?

$28US or so.


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

Hello
I'm from germany.
This intake is for the 1.8l 16V engine?(MK2,Corrado etc.,from year of construction 88-92)
Is this intake apply with an Audi RS2 throttle valve??
Or is there such a thing like an universal plate for the throttle? Then i drilling the holes myself, and cutting thread of screw








Sorry for my school english








This my first share http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
@Ina
We know us by email!
Best regards from germany 
Manuel


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*

>>>This intake is for the 1.8l 16V engine?(MK2,Corrado etc.,from year of construction 88-92)
Yes it will work on the 1.8 head
>>>Is this intake apply with an Audi RS2 throttle valve?? Or is there such a thing like an universal plate for the throttle? Then i drilling the holes myself, and cutting thread of screw








I'm not sure about this one. maybe INA can answer. It will work with ABA, 1.8T, and 70mm Ford Mustang TBs


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (derekste)*

http://img394.imageshack.us/im...3.jpg
Here i have an picture with nearly size








Yes, i think too. Ina have an answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_http://img394.imageshack.us/im...3.jpg
Here i have an picture with nearly size








Yes, i think too. Ina have an answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thats the AAN/3B throttle body.I have an OBD-1 VR6 to AAN adapter but not the other way around.









Guys I need to know what throttle body each of you are running.I am going to request 2:
* Mustang 5.0 unit
* OBD-1 VR6 unit
Anyone disagree?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

sounds good..


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

mustang throttle body http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

And from which firm is that adapter?? 3b?? 
This adapter is not available with the intake from RMR/Ross??








How much is the 3b adapter by RMR??
When the price is the same, i consider the next days to buy that item.


_Modified by Turbomanu at 5:28 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_And from which firm is that adapter?? 3b?? 
This adapter is not available with the intake from RMR/Ross??








How much is the 3b adapter by RMR??
When the price is the same, i consider the next days to buy that item.


There is no 3B throttle body.Pick either the Mustang or the OBD-1 VR6 unit.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I sent you an email saying OBD2 but I'm changing to Mustang. Thanks.
Karl


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

yea mustang for me also


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Im considering the change to the mustang but need some help...How many pins is the connector to the Mustang..?Does it have TPS?..im trying to run aba obdII ecm and harness...is that even possible wit the MTB?..Any help is greatly appreciated..http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_Im considering the change to the mustang but need some help...How many pins is the connector to the Mustang..?Does it have TPS?..im trying to run aba obdII ecm and harness...is that even possible wit the MTB?..Any help is greatly appreciated..http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Mustang is 3 wire TPS.
No idea if it can be made to work with ABA OBDII ECM.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

obd-2 vr6 same as obd 1 bolt patteren?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_obd-2 vr6 same as obd 1 bolt patteren?

Different bolt patterns.OBD-I VR6 has a rectangular bolt pattern vs square of OBD-II and the OBD-II has a 8-PIN TPS with 1 blank vs 3-PIN TPS on the OBD-I VR6/Mustang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Alright Guys we have 15!


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

do it i need this shizit asap!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_do it i need this shizit asap!

Going to be processing details tomorrow with RMR
You people's get ready to send payment with Paypal!


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Going to be processing details tomorrow with RMR
You people's get ready to send payment with Paypal!

yessssssss.
I get paid tomorrow. Coincidence? I think not.
Also... I'm calling dibs on picking up the tab for anyone who disappears after putting 50% down


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Hello ina
is one intake of the 15-16 for me
You have a email from me.Please answer me.








Greetings


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
Also... I'm calling dibs on picking up the tab for anyone who disappears after putting 50% down









Now you have to remember, I'm getting deployed and I'm not sure how unlimited my internet access will be. I'm sure I'll have a computer lab or something where I can hit vortex or my email while I'm mobilizing. So keep in mind, I might be a little delayed, but definitely not bailed out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

INA, since i didnt get a response to my e-mail i will post here. do we have to weld our own throttle cable holders to the intake manifold?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_INA, since i didnt get a response to my e-mail i will post here. do we have to weld our own throttle cable holders to the intake manifold?

Hey I thought I replied to that...wierd?








I will talk with RMR about the throttle cable holder.If anything what we can do is make a universal 1 tab throttle cable bracket that will work with any of the throttle bodies similar to something like this:


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

it doesnt bother me to have to weld one on, but it would be much nicer if we didnt have to ya know!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_it doesnt bother me to have to weld one on, but it would be much nicer if we didnt have to ya know!

Yup,
Alright looks like we are almost @ 20!








I will wait until we are 20.


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*








By 20 persons we have 600$??















The shipment time?? End of july,august??What do you think Ina??



_Modified by Turbomanu at 11:20 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_







By 20 persons we have 600$??















The shipment time?? End of july,august??What do you think Ina??

I am pushing to have them done for the weekend before Waterfest but thats REALLY pushing it....and No 600.RMR said 650...so thats 650
David I got your email.
What I am going to have done is that everyone is going to send me paypal for the 325 and then when the manifolds are done,I am going to have them all shipped to 034 rather than have RMR drop ship them.That way those who have ordered parts from 034 wont have to pay double the shipping.


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

It's ok! You make the best!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Guys I need to know what throttle body each of you are running.I am going to request 2:
* Mustang 5.0 unit
* OBD-1 VR6 unit
Anyone disagree?

for the mustang option, i would replace the 5L with the 4.6L mustang TB.
the 4.6L version is a much more compact package (still offered in sizes up to 75mm by BBK) and doesnt have any weird tubing coming off of it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
for the mustang option, i would replace the 5L with the 4.6L mustang TB.
the 4.6L version is a much more compact package (still offered in sizes up to 75mm by BBK) and doesnt have any weird tubing coming off of it.









Got a pic?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*

5L mustang
note the little tube coming off, and generally larger size...that that bump on the side with the ports for the egr valve (or maybe it was the idle valve, i dont remember)









4.6L mustang
no tube, cleaner, smaller, etc...








bolt pattern looks really similar...but it isnt. both are available in sizes up to 75mm from BBK
i have the 4.6L one


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

well i guess that i should have thought about this earlier but what throttlw cable arrangement can we use on the wustange throttle body?


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*

stock vw cable works on the mustang throttle body


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (heyfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_stock vw cable works on the mustang throttle body


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

so im guessing that we need to use a vr6 cable with the short runner ?


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_so im guessing that we need to use a vr6 cable with the short runner ?

that might work... I remember reading something about a Mk1 Scirocco cable... can't find the thread now, I'll try to dig it up at work tomorrow.
throttle cables aren't horribly complicated systems... I am sure there are lots of options that work.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

when do we send payment?


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (derekste)*

I'm using a mk1 gti cable on the mustang throttle bodie but the nipple on the mustang throttle bodie has to be changed as the nipple is slightley smaller.
Hope that helps

Nas


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_when do we send payment?

I will let you guys know as soon as I talk with RMR tomorrow (when I called on Friday they were closed). We need 20 now as opposed to 15....


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I will let you guys know as soon as I talk with RMR tomorrow (when I called on Friday they were closed). We need 20 now as opposed to 15....









what changed? why 20? why 15? it was 10 to begin with...


_Modified by derekste at 8:17 AM 6-2-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
what changed? why 20? why 15? it was 10 to begin with..

At first you did 10 then when I called RMR they said they were not going to make 10,that what they would do is make a batch of 15.As you can see we are over 15 now....so do I kick the 2 people off the list?


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by derekste at 8:09 PM 6-2-2008_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

I cannot believe wat Im reading.
Issam is a great friend of mine.Even thow I have never even seen the man.We live few km's apart.I trust him with my time and money more then enyone out there.
He gets me wat I need wen I need and the highest quality parts at the greatest prices.He also gets me the rare stuff us NA guys cannot get such as ABF bits.
I cant believe this.Hes simply doing all of us a huge favor.I know he's done so much for me,possibly getting me a far better job and even got me a place to were I can store my car and get custom work done on it while it sits there free of charge.
I cant believe this.
Im still ****ing in.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
I suspect that RMR offered a greater bulk discount if we hit 20 units, which would allow you to pocket a cool profit for doing essentially nothing (ok, you sent out a few emails and made a fe calls). I'm not trying to pick a fight here, but please tell me that I'm wrong, *and that you aren't making any profit off of the sale of these units?*


NO!








I did this as a favor because half of the guys on that list are my customers/friends.
Derek the above post is totally unfair.RMR did not offer a bulk discount on anything....650 was the bottom line price.
When we had 10,they said they were making 15 because they do not make batches of 10.I said OK I will help and get the other 5 confirmed.It turns out we got 7 confirmed....what do you want me to do? Turn away 2 people because things are not going fast enough?
I could have easily been a tool and charged a "service fee"....Cut me some slack.On that note GB is officially closed....lets get this going before I type something that will upset anyone else.
_Quote, originally posted by *PAYMENT INFORMATION* »_
Accepting payment via Paypal & CC.
*PAYPAL USERS:*
Your sending $325US + the Paypal fee PER MANIFOLD.If you are in UK/Australia/etc please see how much the fee is as it varies from country to country to *[email protected]* (copy and paste it so as not to type it wrong)
In the title box put the following:
" Full Name - Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold"
In the comment box put the following:
"Full Name
*VORTEX SCREEN NAME*
Address
Contact information"
If you are paying by CC (allthough I prefer not) please send me a PM for further details.


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

I second this Isaam is a very good and genuine guy i spoke to him just last week and in his own words i am NOT making any money on this he is purley doing this for his freinds and customers in the VW scene come on mate give him some slack he is after all helping us out.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

wasn't trying to start any fights, just wanted to make sure because it was different from what I was originally told by RMR. (hence the "please tell me that I'm wrong..." way of phrasing it)
I'm very glad INA volunteered to do this, and didn't mean to send the wrong message. sincerest apologies










_Modified by derekste at 8:11 PM 6-2-2008_


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

FYI, anyone looking to pay via PayPal...
PayPal charges 2.9% + $0.30
so... $335.50 * (1-.029) -0.30 = $325.47
There is an eCheck payment option that sends a check, but service fees are still incurred I believe. someone let me know if I'm wrong.
On that note, money sent!


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

can we pay all at once? or are we still waiting on shipping quotes?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_FYI, anyone looking to pay via PayPal...
PayPal charges 2.9% + $0.30
so... $335.50 * (1-.029) -0.30 = $325.47
There is an eCheck payment option that sends a check, but service fees are still incurred I believe. someone let me know if I'm wrong.
On that note, money sent!


Paypal charges a 3% fee,not 2.9% (3.7% if your in Europe) and if you are send an e-check it only costs $5.

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_can we pay all at once? or are we still waiting on shipping quotes?

Shipping quotes will come after the manifolds are done and ready to go.I tried getting them from RMR but that did not turn out so well.
So far I have received payment from 4 people.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

payment of 334.75 sent at 10:35 pm


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Paypal charges a 3% fee,not 2.9% (3.7% if your in Europe) and if you are send an e-check it only costs $5.

2.9% according to this







https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-...tside


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
2.9% according to this







https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-...tside

Payment recieved : 324.74
Does not matter...I will tack it onto the 2nd payment when the manifolds are done.
Thanks.


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

money is on the way to you...greetings


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_money is on the way to you...greetings

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was just sent this image.Whoever took it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Payment recieved : 324.74
Does not matter...I will tack it onto the 2nd payment when the manifolds are done.
Thanks.

who's payment was that?


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_
who's payment was that?

mine... I think



_Modified by derekste at 10:01 AM 6-4-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*

Only 5 payments recieved?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine might be a little delayed, lawyer cost is wiping me out


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

Come on people, get those payments in! I better beable to get this mani..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

8 in!


----------



## GrunMk1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Paid. 
INA I still need to confirm the throttle body flange - just need to measure up my throttle body then will let you know.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Guys if you dont mind adding $3-5 to the paypal as I am not recieving the 325 that I am supposed to.
Thanks


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Guys if you dont mind adding $3-5 to the paypal as I am not recieving the 325 that I am supposed to.
Thanks

would be nice if PayPal would let you calculate the actual received amount so you could base your payment accordingly, wouldn't it?


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
would be nice if PayPal would let you calculate the actual received amount so you could base your payment accordingly, wouldn't it?



For sure, but this will have to do until they wise up:
http://ppcalc.com/


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

everybody needs to paypal 335.02 for him to recieve 325.00


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
For sure, but this will have to do until they wise up:
http://ppcalc.com/

WOW
Check out Greece and Australia!


----------



## GrunMk1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Tell me about it - my payment is coming from Australia. But that calculator tells me its 6.4% - that doesn't sound right. I looked it up on Paypal and it said the surcharge due to being "cross-border" was 3.9% (which is bloody high enough anyway!) but they also sting you when converting the currency. Maybe that does add up to 6.4%. 
Just checked - it is 6.4% including the "currency conversion" fee. Man I didn't know it was that high....

_Modified by GrunMk1 at 11:27 AM 6-5-2008_


_Modified by GrunMk1 at 11:28 AM 6-5-2008_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

**** paypal 
ill send money wen im told to


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_**** paypal 
ill send money wen im told to

LOL


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

payment sent


----------



## rogerrabbitt (Jun 20, 2004)

Payment sent (for two) . ... . . thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (rogerrabbitt)*

Please dont forget the paypal fees guys!


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

Glad I was first to pay, ha ha. Slow / no payments = the suck.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*

Group Buy is now closed.
RMR will be making 20 manifolds and they will shelf stock 4.If you want 1 of the 4 @ a later date contact me.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Group Buy is now closed.
RMR will be making 20 manifolds and they will shelf stock 4.If you want 1 of the 4 @ a later date contact me.

sweet. it's going to be a long 3 months... but it gives me time to actually assemble the engine and put it in the car...


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

hopefully it wont take 3 months!! ......fingers crossed....... but if so then what ever


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

A quick update:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Derek,
Just a note to let you know.
We have just started machining the plenums.


Might be getting these a lot sooner than expected!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_A quick update:
Might be getting these a lot sooner than expected!

Damn your faster than me.....I was just about to post this


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

woot!! woot!!


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

any up date's


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_any up date's

Like what?Its only been a week?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I think we can all admit were a little anxious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

well 4 days after th gb closed we heard that they started the plenums. so i figured i would just ask. damn


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

For amusement







and for a cut waiting time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://ludz.free.fr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4988
Many 16V Turbo engine bay's









_Modified by Turbomanu at 9:56 AM 6-18-2008_


_Modified by Turbomanu at 9:58 AM 6-18-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

any of these still available? I want one.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_any of these still available? I want one.

We ordered 25 manifolds from RMR.I am going to put up another GB for the remaining 9 manifolds for around 750US or so later on.If you want one please send me a PM.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

whats the actual bennefit from using a short runner intake? aside from space saving and whatnot...


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (JonnyPhenomenon)*

The advantage from a short intake:
-you have a better throttle response 
-you have short intake ways = cold air,( by a normal 16V Intake over the cylinder head to heat the air. 
-you have to clear a space=)
- and a excellent optical characteristic








Greetings








@ ina
my special order is on work?







?!.....It is already done?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...excellent!


_Modified by Turbomanu at 1:24 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Ok guys,taking orders for the remaining 9 now.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

if you would take payments I would put some money down on one right now. I just cant shell out that much cake all at once.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_if you would take payments I would put some money down on one right now. I just cant shell out that much cake all at once.









Send me an email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

is this new batch of 9 still going for the original 650?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_is this new batch of 9 still going for the original 650?

No,they are going for 750.We have 9 of those (we ordered 5 extras)


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VERY interested!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (AKrett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKrett* »_PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VERY interested!

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Which fuel regulator is on this engine?(Page 3)
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_Which fuel regulator is on this engine?(Page 3)
Thanks

Aeromotive.
I much rather prefer the Fuel Lab unit for the $$.


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Hello,
Aeromotive, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry, 
i don't understand you, can you write/tell me in other words?










_Modified by Turbomanu at 9:28 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_Hello,
Aeromotive, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry, 
i don't understand you, can you write/tell me in other words?


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

yes i know aeromotive, but i don't understand what you mean with: 
I much rather prefer the Fuel Lab unit for the $$.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_yes i know aeromotive, but i don't understand what you mean with: 
I much rather prefer the Fuel Lab unit for the $$.

I like the Fuel Lab units and they are practically the same cost.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

will this fit my 04 GLI?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (Macks04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Macks04GLI* »_will this fit my 04 GLI? 

You want passenger side or driver side?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

can these be made to fit on a engine with AC and a front mounted alternator?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_can these be made to fit on a engine with AC and a front mounted alternator?

I do not think so.Maybe with the ABA alternator set up it might.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

does the ABA alternator support AC as well?
probably not the best place to ask this, but its partially relevant and its a free bump.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_does the ABA alternator support AC as well?
probably not the best place to ask this, but its partially relevant and its a free bump. 

Nah its ok...
Yes the ABA serpentine set up does indeed support AC.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*

group buyt #2, if i sign up when will i recive one?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_group buyt #2, if i sign up when will i recive one?

Yes you will.
(after payment is made of course)


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

There are any news about the group buy 1??
The second payment etc., or completion date?
Thanks for your effort http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

x2 any updates?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I will post an update on August 31st 2008 as this would have meant that 12 weeks would have gone by.
If the manifolds are done before then I will contact you guys for the remaining payment.
Its only been 4 weeks.I am not going to email RMR and ask them "are they done yet"...."what about now?".


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_I will post an update on August 31st 2008 as this would have meant that 12 weeks would have gone by.
If the manifolds are done before then I will contact you guys for the remaining payment.
Its only been 4 weeks.I am not going to email RMR and ask them "are they done yet"...."what about now?".

this. Issam was very up front on how long these will take. Just count on the worst, and be surprised when/if they come in early








fortunately, I have about a million other things to put together before I can even think about slapping this thing on... so RMR can take all the time they want


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

so these should be done by september?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

the day I receive this piece is the day i start working on my car again.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

how bout now is it done yet......lol


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Bump for the remaining units!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

are there going to be anymore of these available?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_are there going to be anymore of these available?

There are 8 more available.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
There are 8 more available.

you has a PM


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
you has a PM


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

update?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*

Manifolds are being completed now.
Everyone on the list on page 1 please confirm that the throttle bodies are WHAT you want.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

im still good with the mustang setup. and im going to need an abf waterneck


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Manifolds are being completed now.
Everyone on the list on page 1 please confirm that the throttle bodies are WHAT you want.

So the choice is between either OBD1 VR6 or Mustang throttlebody flange?
I thought they were going to be dual drilled for 1.8T/ABA and Mustang?


_Modified by Kaddy at 11:49 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

im siked!!!!!!!!!! I also need an abf water neck
I wanted the obdII vr6 throttle body pm me a total and ill give you some moneys.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*

Ok everyone who has not filled in the throttle body column please do so asap.RMR has a OBDI VR6 throttle body.If you want any other throttle body you need to send them it.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Ok everyone who has not filled in the throttle body column please do so asap.RMR has a OBDI VR6 throttle body.If you want any other throttle body you need to send them it.
wheres the throttle body column?







I thought obd2 vr6 was an option? whats the adress?


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*

The OBD2 VR6 throttlebody is pretty bulky with the built in idle control which you wont be able to use unless you get "fancy" w/ your standalone and figure a way to properly control it. 
OBD1 VR6 is a much cleaner option and it'll accept a stock VW throttle cable.
The Mustang unit is readily available everywhere in a bunch of sizes but you'll have to figure out a throttle cable setup.
Just shoot INA an IM with your selection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

TB as originally stated. OBD 1 VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rogerrabbitt (Jun 20, 2004)

OBD 1 VR6 for both please


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*

I will talk with [email protected] on Monday.See what can be done.


----------



## tyfoon129 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

any idea if this would work on a ABf motor? or a 2.0 8v bottom end with a 16v head swap?


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

yup you will need different injectors then the abf ones cause there odd ball sized


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_









anybody know how owns this beast?


----------



## GrunMk1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

OBD1 VR6 for me please


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

what did scott say?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Does this come with the fuel rail?


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_Does this come with the fuel rail?

Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I want mine were are you allready


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

Results from the monday calling??
@Ina 
i send you an email.

Greetings


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_Results from the monday calling??
@Ina 
i send you an email.

Greetings

Replied to your email chief








RMR is doing the following throttle bodies:
* OBD-I VR6
* Mustang 5.0
I am trying to get them the OBD-II they need as well as whatever other throttle bodies they require.
Manifold intake flanges are done and they manifolds are coming along nicely.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

how much longer!!!uh i cant take it anymore.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_how much longer!!!uh i cant take it anymore.

Its been only 3 months?


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Thanks Ina, i go sleeping now, i write you morning.








My throttle flange/body as discussed







..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








ANd the fuel rail too








Greetings Manuel


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

3 months of torture!!


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

when should we send the final moneys?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_when should we send the final moneys?

When I receive word that they are going over on a palet to 034.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

Looks like mine will go to Cali before PA? RMR is in MD...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_Looks like mine will go to Cali before PA? RMR is in MD...

I will organize it when the time comes...they are a few customers who have parts to ship from 034.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Ok guys,
I bought an OBD-1 VR6 throttle body to be shipped to RMR for the throttle body plates.RMR has not recieved it as yet








I had an OBD-II unit sent to them this week so as soon as both throttle bodies get there then the adapter plates can be made & then the manifolds can be completed.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks issam for all the work youve put in for this


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Best news all summer! Thanks a lot!


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

Can't wait!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

IM sent to see if i can still get in on this


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_IM sent to see if i can still get in on this

IM replied.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

what about the mustang throttle bodies? are they all done?


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*

This is gunna be well worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*

word through the grapevine is that things are progressing nicely!
hope to have a few spy shots by the end of the week!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_word through the grapevine is that things are progressing nicely!
hope to have a few spy shots by the end of the week!


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

any pics? would be lovely for my big 21 tomorrow


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*

up


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*

SHould have some shortly.Still waiting on a damn throttle body


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

h2o is 7 days away bump!!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_SHould have some shortly.Still waiting on a damn throttle body









tell me wen 
foo!


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

3 days to h2o bump


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_3 days to h2o bump

You want to take the manifold to H20


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

getting anxious new car bump


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (heyfu)*

I dealt with Issam for a crank trigger kit. He was fast efficient, I received my parts in good order and...well if you think that a man should not be paid something for doing his job well I say... the hell with you, you obviously want to pay full price!








Thanks again man.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mxman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mxman* »_I dealt with Issam for a crank trigger kit. He was fast efficient, I received my parts in good order and...well if you think that a man should not be paid something for doing his job well I say... the hell with you, you obviously want to pay full price!








Thanks again man.

Issam is the ****.
Swear by him.
Enough said.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
You want to take the manifold to H20









i would have liked to take it there on my car but quality takes time and i guess i will have to wait till nest year. i was just doing a count down to bump this mofo and hoping to get some pics. thats all. but 1 day till h2o bump.haha


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*

Throttle bodies are on there way to RMR.
Results


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

The best message for this week


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Kaddy)*

gimme my manifold now!!!!!!!!!! j/k 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6kunJDQt2c


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

tippy top.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I want i want


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Still on top of this.Been going on alot longer than I anticipated but I am on top of it


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

werd to Issam.
PRops


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Still on top of this.Been going on alot longer than I anticipated but I am on top of it









So whats the good word? Will they be done early enough to wrap up and put under the xmas tree?








Any estimates on completion date?


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (Kaddy)*

Where the problem,to send the intakes?
034?? Or wherever?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
So whats the good word? Will they be done early enough to wrap up and put under the xmas tree?








Any estimates on completion date?

Very soon,the issue was the throttle bodies which is being taken care of now.I am trying my best to cater to everyone so getting all the throttle bodies to RMR has proven to be quite a challenge.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

top


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*

List updated


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

appreciate the patients Issam. Cant wait to go home and see this in my bedroom


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_appreciate the patients Issam. Cant wait to go home and see this in my bedroom

I appreciate the continued support.I know we are now 6 weeks over schedule but the manifolds are done.We are just waiting to get all the throttle plates done so that everyone is happy with there purchase
(getting what you want and all that jazz







)


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

I saw that you had a few manifolds left. Forgive me if I missed it, I scanned over the pages pretty quickly.
For the remainder of the manifolds that are being "shelved", what kind of throttle body are they going to be drilled for? Is there any reason no one is using an ABA TB? They're pretty common in the yards.
Window shopping at the moment, but definitely interested!


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I know mustangs are larger then aba's


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_I know mustangs are larger then aba's

WAY larger


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

word
cant wait


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
WAY larger










Ok, mustang throttle body, check








Still don't know what the extra units are drilled for, though


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (diceman469)*

Holy cow.. have any of these been delivered yet? Its been like 5 months!


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Holy cow.. have any of these been delivered yet? Its been like 5 months! 


Read 6 posts up


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (AKrett)*

Ah...missed that post ... thanks...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt, thanks goes out to Issam for all the work he put into this..









_Modified by ScmK4VduBB at 9:44 PM 10-21-2008_


_Modified by ScmK4VduBB at 9:45 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

Thanks for the support guys.I know you wont be disappointed with the manifolds.Sorry about the wait but its not like they are NOT done


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

there not done ?


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Double negative


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

there done he's waiting on throttle plates...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_there not done ?

I am going to punch you in yours nuts...


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haha


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I am going to punch you in yours nuts...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_




























































Ok RMR officially has every throttle body schematic needed so all systems are gooooo!


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good news







maybe the box will be under the xmas tree specially for me since i wont be home till xmas


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

soooon i will start working on my car again as soon as i get this.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_soooon i will start working on my car again as soon as i get this.

x2


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

wow, I didnt even buy one of these and I am sick of waiting. thank god I wasnt depending on one of these to get my car rolling... 
any idea if these will take as long next time around?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_wow, I didnt even buy one of these and I am sick of waiting. thank god I wasnt depending on one of these to get my car rolling... 
any idea if these will take as long next time around?

If you were waiting on an intake manifold to get your car done then this product was not for you....
5 months is hardly any wait time for a product like this.


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Especially good when you couldn't even get one 6 months ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (PintSized)*

not only we payed hundres less
so its worth it


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Only sh*tty part is how much of a drop the Canadian-US exhange has taken during the last month


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_Only sh*tty part is how much of a drop the Canadian-US exhange has taken during the last month









lol, I am sure Issam would have let you pay for it all up-front


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_Only sh*tty part is how much of a drop the Canadian-US exhange has taken during the last month









0.30 on the dollar.Basically you could have made more money than any bank COULD EVER given you


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

****


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*

How we doin' on this ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_How we doin' on this ?

When RMR is done they will let me know.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

my bday bump


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

well...


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*

How about an estimated completion date???
I mean seriously, I know in business if I'm late delivering a product the least I have to do is provide the customer with a revised completion/ship date...
Dont mean to be pushy, but as a group we've been very patient with not much in the way of updates. These are nice pieces, no doubt, but I'm failing to see how they are so far behind schedule on an item they already have all the CNC programs and jigs/fixtures for


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_How about an estimated completion date???
I mean seriously, I know in business if I'm late delivering a product the least I have to do is provide the customer with a revised completion/ship date...
Dont mean to be pushy, but as a group we've been very patient with not much in the way of updates. These are nice pieces, no doubt, but I'm failing to see how they are so far behind schedule on an item they already have all the CNC programs and jigs/fixtures for









I gave an update last week....
Spoke with RMR on Monday and they are doing up the throttle plates.I am not going to rush them because at this point they are practically done.Completion date I am hoping for the end of November as I cant see it being much longer than that.
When they are completed and on a pallet I will send each of you individual emails.
Thanks for all who participated.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*

Sounds good, appreciate the quick response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looking forward to the end of Nov


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_****

****


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
****


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

present for xmas? If its around that time you should wrap them in gift paper LMFAO JK


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_present for xmas? If its around that time you should wrap them in gift paper LMFAO JK

I have a good feeling they will be done for christmas.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

RMR is dah best 
**** THE PUSSIE BOMB


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

how bout them there intake manifolders


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_how bout them there intake manifolders

How about them?


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

whats really good about them


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_whats really good about them

Just pieces of aluminum...


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

these are gonna be done this month still right?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_these are gonna be done this month still right?

I am hoping for it.RMR are done the manifolds...I will speak with them on Monday.I have no control over what is going on.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I am hoping for it.RMR are done the manifolds...I will speak with them on Monday.I have no control over what is going on.

im guessing there not done yet cause its not at my doorstep yet lolol


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

GrunMk1 and Turbomanu need to tell me or Issam what throttlebody they want ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (derekste)*

I tell issam, i need an universal 65mm throttle body without worms, i make this myself.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_I tell issam, i need an universal 65mm throttle body without worms, i make this myself.


What is a worms!?
*EVERYONE PLEASE CONFIRM YOUR THROTTLE BODY ASAP AGAIN!*


----------



## GrunMk1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_GrunMk1 and Turbomanu need to tell me or Issam what throttlebody they want ASAP!!!!!!

I'm after the vr6 OBD-I throttlebody flange.
Thanks


_Modified by GrunMk1 at 6:20 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GrunMk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrunMk1* »_
I'm after the vr6 OBD-I throttlebody flange.
Thanks

Thanks!


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_

*EVERYONE PLEASE CONFIRM YOUR THROTTLE BODY ASAP AGAIN!*

Mustang throttle body for me


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
What is a worms!?
*EVERYONE PLEASE CONFIRM YOUR THROTTLE BODY ASAP AGAIN!*

obd2 vr6 t-body for me..Thanks


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

I'm still good with the OBD1 VR6 throttlebody http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Im still good with vr6 obd2


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*

obd2 veeeeare six http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

mustang


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Hello
throttle body flange/blank in 65mm
without screw thread for the up side for my Audi RS2; throttle body), i make it myself. 

OK? I send you divers emails for a few months.
Regards


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

MUSTANG


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*

obd1 vr6


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_Hello
throttle body flange/blank in 65mm
without screw thread for the up side for my Audi RS2; throttle body), i make it myself. 

OK? I send you divers emails for a few months.
Regards


I just checked my logs and you were 65mm opening with no tap for a throttle body.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*

Still looking like things will be complete for end of the month?


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Yes...
And i have an AN8 fuel rail...








But you have all my wishes online by emails...
If any questions send me an email or private message.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_Still looking like things will be complete for end of the month?

Its looking that way.I think it will be less hassle for RMR to send the manifolds to 1 location and then we ship from there.
Agreed?


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sounds good to me


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Its looking that way.I think it will be less hassle for RMR to send the manifolds to 1 location and then we ship from there.
Agreed?

Good to hear, lookin forward to getting this piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for shipping though, why not just ship directly from RMR, save un-necessary shipping costs? They're a business, they ship things, it shouldn't be any hassle for them.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Whatever is easier/cheaper for you Isaam im in...


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (Kaddy)*

its cheaper to send a box of them over seas.. then each and every one.. Less hassle with customs


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
Good to hear, lookin forward to getting this piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for shipping though, why not just ship directly from RMR, save un-necessary shipping costs? They're a business, they ship things, it shouldn't be any hassle for them.

I will talk it over with Scott in the morning.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

wen I receive this.I will start my project again.
Issam we need to talk.


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

And a cheap shipment to germany


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_And a cheap shipment to germany









I can send it by camel...


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

'Ok...








...you make the right way...and we discuss over the custom and the 034 parts...i send you this weekend a list of the parts..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Spoke with Scott this morning.He will give us an update before the end of the week.Just making sure everyone gets the correct throttle plate.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

this better be better theen crack


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_this better be better theen crack


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

im glad my product is in your hands at all time







looooool


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

RMR just sent these links over for the masses.As you can see the throttle plates are both OBD-I and OBD-II


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Good stuff.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

I want IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

very hot








Yes the right time for




























http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

these come with a fuel rail eh? would i need to use injector cups in the mani for my injectors like in the oem 16v manis?
and any chance you guys know if the manifold clears the alternator in its stock location on an aba block with a 16v head?
thanks.. these look sick!


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (2.0lover)*

once i receive it i could tell you


----------



## GrunMk1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Jeeesus they look good


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (GrunMk1)*

Thanks everyone but all the thanks goes to RMR


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

think these will be ready by spring?
how many months has it been?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_think these will be ready by spring?
how many months has it been?


Did you order one?I do not see your name on the list.
It has been 6 months....a small time frame for a production run like this.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Issam, do you think this mani will clear the stock aba distributor?, If not do u know of anyone that sells a shorter distributor?(If no to both those questions do u know if a mk3 2.0 ecu(98) has space for 4 ignition drivers so I can go w/coil on plug?) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ScmK4VduBB at 12:29 PM 12-7-2008_


_Modified by ScmK4VduBB at 12:30 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_Issam, do you think this mani will clear the stock aba distributor?, If not do u know of anyone that sells a shorter distributor?(If no to both those questions do u know if a mk3 2.0 ecu(98) has space for 4 ignition drivers so I can go w/coil on plug?) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If it does not clear the distributor then just get one of the Fiat caps


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

is the fiat cap smaller?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_is the fiat cap smaller?

Shorter in height.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

sounds good ill check it out thanks...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

do u know what engine the cap is off of?


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bump**


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_do u know what engine the cap is off of?

Which cap?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

the fiat cap we were speaking of..^


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

alright pal, i am surfin on stella artois! i am lookin to modernise my euro 2l 16v 9a bosch motronic plugged into oak green mk2 1.8 16v kjet euro, lookin for plug n play fully mappable, pics look great. just i am learnin here, what else would i need, izzit compatible


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_the fiat cap we were speaking of..^

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4099177

_Quote, originally posted by *bazoldskoolmk2* »_alright pal, i am surfin on stella artois! i am lookin to modernise my euro 2l 16v 9a bosch motronic plugged into oak green mk2 1.8 16v kjet euro, lookin for plug n play fully mappable, pics look great. just i am learnin here, what else would i need, izzit compatible

What?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

I am not a current customer, but I _could _be a potential customer. (and Id say your customer service sucks.)








Im only on your case about the time its taking here because I have been considering buying one of these. I just dont think I could wait over a half a year for a part. any chance next time they would take less time to produce?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I am not a current customer, but I _could _be a potential customer. (and Id say your customer service sucks.)








Im only on your case about the time its taking here because I have been considering buying one of these. I just dont think I could wait over a half a year for a part. any chance next time they would take less time to produce?









...my customer service is fine








I dont think RMR will be doing another production run.I placed an order for 25 units so when its all said and done we will have about 4 units on the shelves extra that will be sold for the retail price.

We now have the ABF water neck's for all those who ordered manifolds - $26US each


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I quite happy with customer services. I actually bought more stuff with him and it was sent out the same week. Don't be








Merry Christmas










_Modified by 16vdisturbance at 12:43 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

aye


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

w00t, on the waterneck... I'll be ordering one when these go out. no need to get it now.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bazoldskoolmk2)*


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

add one on to my order when the mani's get shipped....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_add one on to my order when the mani's get shipped....

I will be sending an email to each one of you with a PP request when the manifolds get to 034.How many of you need the water necks?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

pp request?.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_pp request?.

Paypal request


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

I need a water neck thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_I need a water neck thanks

when the manifolds arrive


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
when the manifolds arrive









Mark me down for one of the ABF waternecks as well.
Any word on an estimated completion date?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
Mark me down for one of the ABF waternecks as well.
Any word on an estimated completion date?

I am expecting them to be done anyday now....should have been done allready but we all know how these things go.The only thing I can do is be on top of it...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Ok people seem to be getting confused.If you are from Group Buy #1 then you *owe* $325US.If you want to be in group buy #2 then you are looking @ $750US for the manifold.
Shipping fees will be calculated once the manifolds get to 034 and we can figure out where they are going.I am really pushing for shipping on the 23rd


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

So I am waiting for the mani to be shipped to Cali? Then back to the East (pa) from Cali? 


_Modified by RiverBunny at 10:59 AM 12-20-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_So I am waiting for the mani to be shipped to Cali? Then back to the East (pa) from Cali?

I am doing what is best for the majority of the people.


_Modified by INA at 12:07 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Fixed my last post for you. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (RiverBunny)*

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to all vwvortex.com members and everyone around the world from INA Engineering








As always I want to say Thank You for myself & everyone I am affiliated for an awesome 2008 and hopefully 2009 will be just as prosperous.
Take time this holiday season to be thankful for what you have and share with those who do not have. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Much love,
Issam


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Oh and if you are wondering where your manifold is, RMR is finishing them up....I know it has been 6 months so far but remember that I am on top of this to the fullest of my extent.I did not take your money and run....


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

anxious bump...


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (ScmK4VduBB)*

bored of waiting bump


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (nwvwgli)*

I'm kinda interested when they will be ready also...I am have not purchased 1 but seeing as it is taking soooo long I might just buy everything separate & get it all welded seeing as everything is in stock or maybe just go ahead & buy the BBM 1 seeing as it can be done in 1 to 2 business days.


_Modified by Crescent at 10:25 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (Crescent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crescent* »_or maybe just go ahead & buy the BBM 1 seeing as it can be done in 1 to 2 business days.


if you arent in a huge rush, i would suggest waiting for the ross manifold


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I would rather wait a year for RMR than get the bbm one...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Just spoke with RMR.They have completed 10 of the manifolds - welded etc etc...
8 more to go!


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Sent you a pm.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (VdubyaVR6)*

Crating up now
DROOL!
*Vaccuum Taps*








OBD-I throttle body - will require washers for the bolts as OBD-1 Throttle bodies have an opening for an M8 bolt.








OBD-II throttle body








Mustang Throttle body


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Freaking awesome


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*








worth every second...


----------



## BMWM3GT1 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

do you have to have a turbo to do this setup?


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (BMWM3GT1)*

It would work with any 16v vw 1.8 / 2.0 head. I am mostly going to use it in NA form for break in on my new rebuild..


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (RiverBunny)*

From my understanding from the guys at USRT its better to have longer runners for NA engines & short runners for forced induction engines.
Why? I have no idea as I will always run forced induction so I didn't bother to go into details.


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

and what time need they for the 8 manifolds










_Modified by Turbomanu at 4:16 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## GrunMk1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (Turbomanu)*

So will we be contacted individually via email regarding final payment and shipping?


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (GrunMk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrunMk1* »_So will we be contacted individually via email regarding final payment and shipping?

Same question as above
And also: estimated ship date?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (Kaddy)*

Yup,
I will be sending you emails with remainder of payment details and such.Need anything from 034 motorsport?Now is the time to have it thrown in the box


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Ok spoke with Scott today
The first 16 we will be taking care of asap.Looks like things are happening next week








FINALLY!
OK WILL BE ORGANIZING PAYMENT DETAILS THIS WEEKEND!
Who wants additional parts!?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

how about a tdi mk3 mount bracket??


----------



## GrunMk1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Ok spoke with Scott today
The first 16 we will be taking care of asap.Looks like things are happening next week








FINALLY!
OK WILL BE ORGANIZING PAYMENT DETAILS THIS WEEKEND!
Who wants additional parts!? 


Yeah ok I'll grab an ABF water outlet with mine thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (GrunMk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrunMk1* »_
Yeah ok I'll grab an ABF water outlet with mine thanks

Anyone else want an ABF water neck?So that I know how many to order?


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

I will have one. 
_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Anyone else want an ABF water neck?So that I know how many to order?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Anyone else want an ABF water neck?So that I know how many to order?

Metal or plastic?


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Anyone else want an ABF water neck?So that I know how many to order?

I'll take one too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I didn't order one and I don't even have need for one, but I'm psyched for you guys.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Anyone else want an ABF water neck?So that I know how many to order?

put me down for one please. they're $28 right?


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ISSAM is the man


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*

Ok Updated


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Ok spoke with Scott today
OK WILL BE ORGANIZING PAYMENT DETAILS THIS WEEKEND!
Who wants additional parts!? 



_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
And also: estimated ship date?

Any news, or a ship date?








I send you a email because of my additional parts from 034! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry but I'm very curious about it!

















_Modified by Turbomanu at 1:49 AM 1-21-2009_


_Modified by Turbomanu at 1:50 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

abf neck here also


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*

They are finishing up the rest as we speak.Spoke with RMR yesterday!
ALMOST THERE!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I want


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_I want









Sorry for the delay.Had an unexpected trip that I needed to make.By Saturday night you guys will need to check your emails. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Ok before I send emails I need to address a disturbing issue.
When I say send me payment via paypal and do not forget the fee I MEAN DO NOT FORGET THE FEE.
I will keep your money & manifold until I receive the complete payment in full.It is unfair and simply sellfish that 1 or 2 users want ME to eat the paypal fee.
Come on guys....use some common sense.I did this to help the community out.Not to pull money from my pocket.Other advertisers/forum sponsours would have not been as nice....


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*

http://www.ppcalc.com is key in these situations








Those of you in the US need to pay $335.02usd in order for Issam to receive the full balance owing ($325usd).
Will you be sending a Paypal payment request through email? Can you also include the cost of ABF waterneck for those who are purchasing one?


_Modified by Kaddy at 12:41 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

throw in an abf neck for me ..


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

i know you shouldnt have to so this but wouldnt it be easier to send us invoices that we have to pay that way there is no confusion? just a thought on how to make things easier. cant wait and thanks again. motivation at its best here


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Hello Issam,
you get a mail


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_Hello Issam,
you get a mail









Got it chief!
Working on the emails right now (11.23 pm







).Will send everyone an email in the morning.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Got it chief!
Working on the emails right now (11.23 pm







).Will send everyone an email in the morning.

No email yet,but thats ok,have these hit america yet ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
No email yet,but thats ok,have these hit america yet ?

I am going to hurt you with your manifold...


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Paypal sent to you guys for the intake mani and ABF waterneck!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be using an obd1 vr6 TB.

I guess I should actually get serious about getting this engine built now..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Ok guys.
Thanks for the support.Check your inboxes shortly for the remaining paypal information on *JUST THE MANIFOLDS.*
Thanks to all those who took part.








I will be taking no more orders.Sorry


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

paypal sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (heyfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_paypal sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That was fast!
thanks!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I am going to hurt you with your manifold...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

is my abk neck in my paypal request or are we doin that seperate


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_is my abk neck in my paypal request or are we doin that seperate

Frank I dont have you down for an ABF water neck


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

look about half way down page 11..(actually closer to the bottom of the page..)


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

its not a big deal though so if its too late forget it for now


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_its not a big deal though so if its too late forget it for now

Honnestly,you should just make one out of metal like me.
I dont have good luck with plastic.
cnc'd bits however.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_its not a big deal though so if its too late forget it for now

Just add it in


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

i dont see a price for the 16v intake anywhere on here or on thier site or any kind of compairison to the 50mm intake


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwdude2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude2* »_i dont see a price for the 16v intake anywhere on here or on thier site or any kind of compairison to the 50mm intake

Pricing was 899 retail.We did a production run of 20 which have all been sold.
Sorry


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Ok guys I want to wrap this up this week.I have sent each of you the emails you need.Anyone know where David Carrera is?


----------



## GrunMk1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

Paid.


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (GrunMk1)*

YOu should have made extras as I know after people see them more will want them


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (Crescent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crescent* »_YOu should have made extras as I know after people see them more will want them

We can look into that later but it would not be fair to those who waited 6 months for this vs those who are now seeing them done and saying "ah I want one".If I do another production run of 5 I am going to be selling them @ 899.
Only fair to those who waited.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Just add it in









ok..im sending a seperate paypal for it...how much?..as for the manifold..bill paid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

I'm not saying anything about the price..of course the price should be higher....its business...& those that missed out on the group buy should pay more its only fair.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

payment sent! thank you everyone for making this a reality, and a real big thanks once again to Issam, Javad, and 034.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_payment sent! thank you everyone for making this a reality, and a real big thanks once again to Issam, Javad, and 034.

Thanks to you for pushing me into this....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Just to counter what you said earlier Issam, I was on board from the beginning and some unfortunate luck fell upon me and my spot was "bought out" if you will. Then I watched it for the 7 months since it's conception waiting for someone to drop out... Now that they are finished and I'm not on the recipient list I'm pretty bummed out.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_Just to counter what you said earlier Issam, I was on board from the beginning and some unfortunate luck fell upon me and my spot was "bought out" if you will. Then I watched it for the 7 months since it's conception waiting for someone to drop out... Now that they are finished and I'm not on the recipient list I'm pretty bummed out. 

did you end up paying for one ???
It was first come first serve.Some of us got lucky and we got reserved pieces.
Im actully going to the bank in a few minutes to pay Issam.
And we got a free rail and fittings


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

I am going to talk to RMR to do a run of 5.
After that they wont be making anymore and I wont be asking them.
If you are interested then sign up now.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_I am going to talk to RMR to do a run of 5.
After that they wont be making anymore and I wont be asking them.
If you are interested then sign up now.


Can I get a nother one for my shelf


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

When will I receive shipping details?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_When will I receive shipping details?

As soon as I get them.
Will be dealing with RMR all day monday.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

Cool deal. Anticipation is at it's best..


----------



## DavidG60 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Ok guys I want to wrap this up this week.I have sent each of you the emails you need.Anyone know where David Carrera is?

I'm here!
Sorry for the delay, sending you an email!


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

I never got a email yet are you ready to ship them out and everything i need a water neck with mine thanks


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Mines not here yet.








:rofl:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_I never got a email yet are you ready to ship them out and everything i need a water neck with mine thanks

Sent it to the original email I have and got from the paypal.
did you change that?


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

Well I finally got interwebs in Antarctica INA so when you can send me an email, I can paypal you. Apprecaite it and have a good day mate


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Nothing but always the best of service.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*

So when will these be shipping?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_So when will these be shipping?

Trying to get them out the door this week.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

nope same email ill im you it


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_nope same email ill im you it

Sent it to your AOL one...sorry.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Ok just waiting for the funds to clear and then off they go to RMR.
RMR will be shipping the first 6 out hopefully tomorrow (those who are getting direct) and then the rest are going to 034.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*

Is mine coming direct? That would make alot more sense then shipping to the west coast then back to the east coast...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

how bout mine?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*

Frank yours is coming direct from RMR

_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_Is mine coming direct? That would make alot more sense then shipping to the west coast then back to the east coast...

I am confused.Check your PM.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

So RMR has shipped the first 6 allready ?
and next week the others are going out ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_So RMR has shipped the first 6 allready ?
and next week the others are going out ?

That is what we are aiming for Pat.Excited much?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
That is what we are aiming for Pat.Excited much?









Quite,I havn't been this exited in a LONG time.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

payment sent


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_payment sent

Got it chief!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

any estimate on delivery date?


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

@ issam
my money is at your account http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







and the same question like the others..
when sent 034 the parts to the customers










_Modified by Turbomanu at 2:10 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_@ issam
my money is at your account http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







and the same question like the others..
when sent 034 the parts to the customers









Got it Manuel.As soon as your package ships I will notify you my friend








To date I have received all the funds for the 20 manifolds...
Thanks!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

All PM's replied to


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Its 3:12 Am,its not here yet.
The countdown continues


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Its 3:12 Am,its not here yet.
The countdown continues









You are not getting yours anymore...


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

LOL...Pat your a sucka....u best get that damn thing on the road soon so we can race & I can shame you bad..lol


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Crescent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crescent* »_LOL...Pat your a sucka....u best get that damn thing on the road soon so we can race & I can shame you bad..lol

Not with your supercharger you wont...
Pat just purchased something nasty...its called a BIG ****ING TURBO.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Not with your supercharger you wont...
Pat just purchased something nasty...its called a BIG ****ING TURBO.

Gotta hate selection


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

I'll still take him off the start no problem..I have way more experience racing then he does.....video games dont count Pat..lol
...bigger turbo longer spool up...I know I use to run a VR6T with a GT45 & I know my car now is alot faster off the start....in the long run ya hes got me ...but I still have my turbo stuff if that comes in to play..just dont have a 16v exhaust manifold but hey there a dime a dozen.
Either way it wil be fun to actually see pat on the road for the first time..lol



_Modified by Crescent at 5:02 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Crescent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crescent* »_I'll still take him off the start no problem..I have way more experience racing then he does.....video games dont count Pat..lol
...bigger turbo longer spool up...I know I use to run a VR6T with a GT45 & I know my car now is alot faster off the start....in the long run ya hes got me ...but I still have my turbo stuff if that comes in to play..just dont have a 16v exhaust manifold but hey there a dime a dozen.
Either way it wil be fun to actually see pat on the road for the first time..lol

I like this guy allready!
Seems I am not the only one that kicks Pat in his nuts when he is down...


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

Soooo, when are these actually shipping? I paid back on Feb 3, and yet to receive the product. 
First, I woke up on the wrong side of the bed.. And had a tough week. My employer has reduced pay by 10%, and reduced hours. 
It's the 21st and still no manifold / abf neck. What is the hold up?







Anticipation (good), is slowly turning into regret (bad). Thoughts?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_Soooo, when are these actually shipping? I paid back on Feb 3, and yet to receive the product. 
First, I woke up on the wrong side of the bed.. And had a tough week. My employer has reduced pay by 10%, and reduced hours. 
It's the 21st and still no manifold / abf neck. What is the hold up?







Anticipation (good), is slowly turning into regret (bad). Thoughts?

I had to wait for everyone to send me payment and then I sent that over to RMR.I am sorry that there are delays but you need to be patient.There is not much I can do other than relay messages and make sure everyone gets what they paid for.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

I understand your position. 
Times are tough. Sorry for the tude'.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I like this guy allready!
Seems I am not the only one that kicks Pat in his nuts when he is down...










You guys should start a cult








Jealousy from you Rue,im flattered












































ps,were did all this talk of competition come in,I dont know of eny of this,actually only 4 people know wat I want to do with my futur 3rd set-up now


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

LOL ....I know Pat your a competitive guy.
Jealousy? I wouldn't say so as everything you have I can simply buy/source no problem...not saying you didnt pay some good money over the years thought which I can appreciate ...but there are more turbo'd 16v's then Lysholms thats why I opted for the Lysholm route....sure you will end up with far more power but mine will be alot more fun in the city.
I must admit I do admire you Pat on taking your time/years to build your rocket ship & can't wait to see it rip. I think I changed my engine/setup 4or 5 times since you started lol.
Now if you had a 16v Turbo'd Oettinger then YES jealousy would be a factor!!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I know theirs no jealousy







I was kidding.
And yes I can become a competitive guy I wont lie lol,gotta work hard for wat you wana get done.
Sometimes the only way is having no women around you


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

any way i can just get the flange?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GLiwant a vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiwant a vr6* »_any way i can just get the flange?

Send me a PM.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

whistleing while twitiling thumbs......


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone that was shipt directly gotten theirs yet?


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

received tracking number today


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (heyfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_received tracking number today









just got mine to...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_
just got mine to...










The first 6 are out the door.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

just got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (heyfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_just got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Post up picas please for the masses
let them drool


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (heyfu)*

mine just came and i have to say it was worth the wait..! Thanks again to issam,derek,034, and rmr for starting this and following through .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














....issam ill contact you soon for other needed parts..


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

Just opened the box.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*








[/URL]


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

damn mine wont bee here till tomorrow!!!!!1\


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

o yea i got it. damn well worth the wait. now its just time for a little polishing!!!!


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

mine was delivered at my dad's house today!
can't wait to open it up!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (derekste)*

at least 50 people said i was stupid for jumping in this cause it took so long but there all drooling jealosly now...


----------



## GrunMk1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

Are the next 6 getting ready to be shipped? I haven't received any info regarding postage yet.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (heyfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_







[/URL]
 





****ING *******    


_Modified by mcdub at 9:04 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (mcdub)*

now take the manifold and with a little spare time at work you can do this
















looks good but still needs a little work


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

i plain to do the same thing to mine wet sanded with 3000 then polish


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

i used 2000 then 2500 then polished. may go back over it with 3000 but didnt have any at work. im hoping to do some black inlay on the logo but some of the ish is really small!!


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i so want mine patiently waiting for tracking.. i am back in the states now


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GrunMk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrunMk1* »_Are the next 6 getting ready to be shipped? I haven't received any info regarding postage yet. 

Yours is coming from 034.
Hey At least they are being shipped now!


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

When will my abf neck be shipped?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_When will my abf neck be shipped?

Will ship sometime this week.
This is a general post for everyone.Guys I know what needs to go where....I know your addresses and what you have paid for.
Please be patient with me.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Guys please be patient.Issam is working very hard on this,he even blew me off from our date for breakfast today







im trully heartbroken,dont expect me to put out enytime soon.

































_Modified by mcdub at 9:36 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Someone is in the dog house.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (skidplate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skidplate* »_







Someone is in the dog house.

















damn...


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lol oh man i cant wait for mine 
once i get it i can put down the new phone haha


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (skidplate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skidplate* »_







Someone is in the dog house.









You shouldn't worry so much about my business ALL the time


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (mcdub)*

well got my manifold today and theres an issues all the welds are perfect except one where it to started burn threw the aluminum in between runner 2-3 is this fine or do i need to send it back I mean for this much money everything should be perfect


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_well got my manifold today and theres an issues all the welds are perfect except one where it to started burn threw the aluminum in between runner 2-3 is this fine or do i need to send it back I mean for this much money everything should be perfect









Mine has similiar issues. In between the runners the welds have *quite* a bit of dirt in them. There must have been cutting fluid or something of that sort, still on the pieces when welded. As well as too much heat. 
Sometimes it is almost impossible to get a perfect weld. These should have been super clean, before welding began. Everything else looks good.
It's just the welds in between the runners, to the plenum. That look like ****. They have been "smoothed out." The welder was really having problems with porosity and dirt for it to look like that. 
I Tig 6061 T6 almost everyday. 


_Modified by RiverBunny at 3:53 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*

Chances are if it looks like it burned through or looks weak in that area with enough boost/pressure you will eventually have a leak.
For all that cash & time waiting I would definetly want it perfect...but I wouldn't worry as I am sure Issam will get everything resolved.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

comment retracted..love the manifold..


_Modified by JustTheTip at 9:26 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_well got my manifold today and theres an issues all the welds are perfect except one where it to started burn threw the aluminum in between runner 2-3 is this fine or do i need to send it back I mean for this much money everything should be perfect









Ok before you start freaking out I have already contacted RMR and asked them to call me back to address this issue.All welds will have SOME burning on them...unless we are dealing with a robotic welder here which RMR does not have.
Post up pictures of what you are talking about...


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (RiverBunny)*

i was thinkin about this but i may try makin one out o an old kettle thats broke, wi cellotape


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (bazoldskoolmk2)*

anyone got any more good or bad pics to help me decide, thats if more are available!


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

mine looks good no hot spots or burn through on the welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by heyfu at 3:59 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (heyfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_mine looks good no hot spots or burn through on the welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by heyfu at 3:59 PM 3-4-2009_

Hope mine is like yours.


----------



## jello_farts8v (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

so can you use factory cis injectors?


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

thats a negative. bores are machined for standard fuel injectors.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

will post up pics tonight i mean this is a super nice piece im not saying they did a horrible job i could just smooth it out if it comes down to it sorry if i came off as whining oh ya thanks for everything issam it must have been hell keepping track of everything


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_will post up pics tonight i mean this is a super nice piece im not saying they did a horrible job i could just smooth it out if it comes down to it sorry if i came off as whining oh ya thanks for everything issam it must have been hell keepping track of everything









You have no idea...I will reserve my thoughts about this but note that this will be the last group buy I ever run on a forum.As much as I have loved and enjoyed helping the community out (especially the 16v community), some users still think that 650 is 650....they do not see the effort you put in to make this happen.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Still no pics.
Failure.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Still no pics.
Failure.

I know man,wtf,still no pics......


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Relax dude....with the new invention of cameras & computers they r just to technical & extremely difficult to work.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

24 hours go buy,aka 72 hours no pics of said talk.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Sorry Ina / RMR.


_Modified by RiverBunny at 6:08 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*

Don't get me wrong. I appreciate everything RMR, INA, 034 etc. has done for us. I have high expectations of the parts from Ina 034 and Ross. 
I Love my manifold. Well worth the wait. 
The above areas are pretty much the only issue.. The rest is very very nice.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Wtf is that...
Wonder wat mine is going to look like.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

sorry been busy with parting out a passat ill post pics tommorow if all goes well and i polished mine already soooooooooooo much shiny nesssss


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Wtf is that...
Wonder wat mine is going to look like.

They look like the welds from the first run of Zoo Pitbull's...which most all eventually snapped.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Crescent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crescent* »_
They look like the welds from the first run of Zoo Pitbull's...which most all eventually snapped.

thats some DENG welds.......


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

waits patiently any updates with how many are shipped out??


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*

first 6 have be dispatched while ago,remaining should have been shipped out last week I beleive.


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdub)*

could be worse, its not like an exhaust mani wi high temperatures etc, cant this be lightly polished out, or am i wrong?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*

Maybe its me but I dont see an issue with those welds considering how they build these manifold with respect to the plenums and stacks?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Crescent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crescent* »_
They look like the welds from the first run of Zoo Pitbull's...which most all eventually snapped.

i would assume that that was on a load bearing part though. i would bet that little half inch run of dirty weld carries exactly 0 load.
also, while its not great, i dont think anyone will ever see it when its mounted, and im sure it wont leak. if youre afraid of it leaking, take a little tooth pick and jam some jb weld in there.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

its fine....
just got hard to weld in that tight spot and some air got it....
looks fine.


_Modified by speed51133! at 5:10 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Still really curious to see mine.


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

I personally wouldn't care bout it....will not affect its performance in any way & will not be seen mounted....hey they could have painted them all & shipped them & no one would have noticed.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

All I know if MKy name was ROSS MACHINE RACING,and make people pay top dollar,I would make sure to make top quality all the time.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_I would make sure to make top quality all the time.


had no one pointed it out, i bet half of you guys would have never even noticed it was there...


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
had no one pointed it out, i bet half of you guys would have never even noticed it was there...

I would of 100% noticed it.I decided to PAy MORE money and buy this product then the lower quality BBM one.
I still dont even have my ****ing manifold and im pissed off about this.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
I would of 100% noticed it.I decided to PAy MORE money and buy this product then the lower quality BBM one.
I still dont even have my ****ing manifold and im pissed off about this.

not to nit pick...
but youre actually saving a few hundred dollars by going with this thing, versus the bbm one.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

So when are the rest of the manifolds shipping out?







As in a firm/realistic shipping date rather then "hopefully this week"...


_Modified by Kaddy at 8:37 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
had no one pointed it out, i bet half of you guys would have never even noticed it was there...

I noticed my welds when i took it out of the package. But i didnt care enough to mention anything b/c its still very functional and beautiful...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
I would of 100% noticed it.

No you would not have....
If anyone has an issue with the RMR manifolds speak up now as there is a waiting line of people ready to scoop these up.

_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_So when are the rest of the manifolds shipping out?







As in a firm/realistic shipping date rather then "hopefully this week"..

I dont have a firm date...
If I had a firm date I would gladly give it to everyone.Manifolds are slowly starting to leave RMR.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

i didnt even look at mine so i dont know and dont care these things are f***ing beautiful. id pay twice as much rather than buy the bbm one. only thing i notice is what are we to seal the flanges with Silicone?????


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Today is my first day quitting smoking.
I checked this thread,I want to smoke right now.

thats wat I think about RMR and how he runs his business.
I wish I was rich,had the money behind me,I would open my own shop,and take care of peoples **** properlly and always ensure quality or I would re-start a new manifold,or simply not **** up.
You'd think there would be no **** ups,seeing he makes then for 20's and I have never ehrd a complain.
Issam,I know allot more about welding the you think.Clearly there is going to be no cracked duh.
But wen BBM has better welds then some brit bloke normally charged close to 1k US,better get it ****ing right.

theres chinese KIDS who WELD ALL DAY LONG,welding bikes,and they do better jobs then this guy.
How the **** can you send someone a high quality peice looking like that,absolutly un-ecceptable.



_Modified by mcdub at 2:48 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
had no one pointed it out, i bet half of you guys would have never even noticed it was there...

Yes I would,I DONT EVEN HAVE MY MANIFOLD YET AND IM PISSED.
I've also showed these pictures to a bnunch of people who aren't welders,even to my mom,and they were all like wow thats terrible for 650US +almost a years wait.


_Modified by mcdub at 2:57 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_i didnt even look at mine so i dont know and dont care these things are f***ing beautiful. id pay twice as much rather than buy the bbm one. only thing i notice is what are we to seal the flanges with Silicone?????

Silicone ?? you ****ing joking ??
Clearly you get wich ever gasket your TB needs and its done.
you need.
1:16v intake manifold gasket
1:vr,mustang,20v wtv the **** you want gasket


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Today is my first day quitting smoking.
I checked this thread,I want to smoke right now.

thats wat I think about RMR and how he runs his business.
I wish I was rich,had the money behind me,I would open my own shop,and take care of peoples **** properlly and always ensure quality or I would re-start a new manifold,or simply not **** up.
You'd think there would be no **** ups,seeing he makes then for 20's and I have never ehrd a complain.
Issam,I know allot more about welding the you think.Clearly there is going to be no cracked duh.
But wen BBM has better welds then some brit bloke normally charged close to 1k US,better get it ****ing right.

theres chinese KIDS who WELD ALL DAY LONG,welding bikes,and they do better jobs then this guy.
How the **** can you send someone a high quality peice looking like that,absolutly un-ecceptable.

_Modified by mcdub at 2:48 PM 3-11-2009_

I am very happy with the rest of the manifold. I am out of here.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Im done with this thread,all I want to do is light one up.
Ill let people know wen receive mine.
thats if rmr ever gets on his ass and deals with going to the post office.


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

ROFLMAO....to funny Pat....I am dying here.
Go have a smoke & cold 1.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

to Mcdub
i know that i need to use the gasket for the throttle body as$hole.. but what do u use to seal the end caps/adapter to the manifold itself they are removeable so u can switch what side u want the throttle body on. well i guess u wouldnt know seeing as how u havent gotten yours.. jacka$s http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by JettaConA-G60 at 7:58 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

wow, I am really disappointed at what this has turned in to







(especially by anyone complaining about weld quality without having theirs in hand... what a joke)
I got mine a few days ago, it looks perfect. RMR does quality work, and I would be very surprised if anyone has a problem due to a flawed weld (or anything else, for that matter).
Nobody made any attempt to hide how long this group buy was going to take, so if you couldn't wait, you should have gone elsewhere. If I knew how big of a deal it was going to be for some of you to wait the final couple of days, I would have volunteered to have my manifold shipped last. (can't wait to see how long it takes the complainers to actually install the part on a car once they get it...)
If any of you are dissatisfied when you get your piece, I am sure you will have no problem selling it to one of the people who missed out on the group buy but still wanted one---I know there are several.
And to all of you who paid $650 and not a penny more... maybe there is a reason yours are at the end of the list?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_to Mcdub
i know that i need to use the gasket for the throttle body as$hole.. but what do u use to seal the end caps/adapter to the manifold itself they are removeable so u can switch what side u want the throttle body on. well i guess u wouldnt know seeing as how u havent gotten yours.. jacka$s http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by JettaConA-G60 at 7:58 PM 3-11-2009_

Talk with RMR,maybe you should ask him to weld it with dirt and mud.


_Modified by mcdub at 5:58 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_wow, I am really disappointed at what this has turned in to







(especially by anyone complaining about weld quality without having theirs in hand... what a joke)
I got mine a few days ago, it looks perfect. RMR does quality work, and I would be very surprised if anyone has a problem due to a flawed weld (or anything else, for that matter).
Nobody made any attempt to hide how long this group buy was going to take, so if you couldn't wait, you should have gone elsewhere. If I knew how big of a deal it was going to be for some of you to wait the final couple of days, I would have volunteered to have my manifold shipped last. (can't wait to see how long it takes the complainers to actually install the part on a car once they get it...)
If any of you are dissatisfied when you get your piece, I am sure you will have no problem selling it to one of the people who missed out on the group buy but still wanted one---I know there are several.
And to all of you who paid $650 and not a penny more... maybe there is a reason yours are at the end of the list?


done beating the dead horse.



_Modified by mcdub at 6:06 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OMFG LAWLLLSSS


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*

to all the complainers...
i extend an "e kick in the balls"
this is why the vortex sucks..........
and also why soo many knowledgeable people post here for a while, and never return.
go screw yourselves


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*

Haha, an e-kick in the balls, like it. I can understand why people might complain about it not being spot on after a long wait but I wouldn't worry too much about the weld blowing. Even a **** looking weld can be stronger than the metal if the penetrations right and besides, if your building a trailor queen what the f!£k u doing here? Dubs are meant to be driven!!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

whats funny is the trailor queens are the ones who nit pic every little so called "flaw".
welding is not a cosmetic process. its functional.
true a perfect weld looks good, but just because it doesnt look perfect doesnt mean its garbage.
that weld had a little bit of air get in there.
its probably a hard spot to get the torch into....


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The nit pickers are the ones that will complain about a stupid **** because they spent so much but when it goes to the show they will have wiring butts and zip ties holding everything together..








The people that need to worry about the welds are making so much power that they dont care on how there intake manifold looks and how you can swap throttle body sides and all the fancy ****. They make it them selves in their basement / garage.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*

Yup which is why I hope my carbon steel 21 to 26 piece tapered ABF turbo manifolds should be good for big power, they'll be cheap and designed for a purpose (to handle boost). The welds should look fine seeing as I use a die grinder to de-burr them a little but im more interested in proper penetration and correct application. Personally I much prefer the tapered ones to help promote even air distribution in the cylinders to a "tube" plenum.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_to all the complainers...
i extend an "e kick in the balls"
this is why the vortex sucks..........
and also why soo many knowledgeable people post here for a while, and never return.
go screw yourselves









Thank you sir. May I have another?








I would have stopped when the crap started cooking out from under the puddle. That is all. Get a bandfile in there and work it. Or maybe drill out the spot. Maybe it would not have worked. 
What I got was, "They look fine." I am sorry I said anything at all. I just had myself pumped up for a perfect piece. 
Sorry, if I have a critical eye and opinion. I said something and got labeled a complainer. WTF I am in no way saying, that it's an easy thing to weld in a tight spot like that, but it can and is done.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_
Thank you sir. May I have another?








I would have stopped when the crap started cooking out from under the puddle. That is all. Get a bandfile in there and work it. Or maybe drill out the spot. Maybe it would not have worked. 
What I got was, "They look fine." I am sorry I said anything at all. I just had myself pumped up for a perfect piece. 
Sorry, if I have a critical eye and opinion. I said something and got labeled a complainer. WTF I am in no way saying, that it's an easy thing to weld in a tight spot like that, but it can and is done.



Looks like riverbunny and I share the same thaughts on quality and paying others to do something for us to ensure highest quality.
Because probably riverbunny,like myself,isn't a master alu welder like myself and demands highest quality,wich is why he spent hard earned money on this.



_Modified by mcdub at 1:48 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_
Sorry, if I have a critical eye and opinion. 


no need to apologize for being honest... it's posts like yours that make these forums so valuable.
i'm sure everyone who shelled out half a grand thought they were going to be getting a perfect piece, too. sure, some people might not have even noticed the bad welds... but that is why it is a great thing that you posted.
the worst part about buying things on line is that you never know exactly what to expect. but with internet forums, and honest guys like you, riverbunny, we, as buyers are able to do a little research of our own to get a better idea of what kind of product to expect.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0lover* »_
no need to apologize for being honest... it's posts like yours that make these forums so valuable.
i'm sure everyone who shelled out half a grand thought they were going to be getting a perfect piece, too. sure, some people might not have even noticed the bad welds... but that is why it is a great thing that you posted.
the worst part about buying things on line is that you never know exactly what to expect. but with internet forums, and honest guys like you, riverbunny, we, as buyers are able to do a little research of our own to get a better idea of what kind of product to expect.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









850$ for some of us.
The thing is,wich is upsetting,is RMR HAS!!! the reputation to be the best "production manifold" out there.And he let this **** slide.
This IS WAT FRUSTRATES ME!!!!
I know the weld wont ever fail,its a ****ing intake manifold for gods sake,still no reason to SKIMP ON PEOPLE STUFF,THE PEOPLE WHO FEED YOU.


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_

The thing is,wich is upsetting,is RMR HAS!!! the reputation to be the best "production manifold" out there.And he let this **** slide.
.

I am not sure I agree with that as I believe the USRT 16v manifold which is no longer produced was a better design. As for other intake manifold designs Magnus Motorsports is by far superior & each is dyno proven in house...not just so called claimed gains.
I also believe a tapered manifold over a tubular one is a better design to ensure even air distribution to each runner.
To me price isn't an issue if quality is there. I am not 1 for looks over performance but when you do pay a fair amount from a reputable place I do expect top quality.

As for what I have seen sure it isn't flawless but I am positive it will get the job done. & it will not be seen when mounted anyways.....so for those pissed I can understand the cash & most of all the time which is why most are prolly pissed but have a few wobby pops & its all good.










_Modified by Crescent at 1:06 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

looks like a proper job then!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

So whats going on here? People not happy with there purchase?
The first 6 not happy?
I want to see happy posts....not useless bickering.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Even if im not allowed to post,
the USRT mani,doesn't even come close to the RMR mani.
It is the best production SRI out there.
PS I NEED SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEX
who wants to put out 
Wow I had a gf at the beginning of this thread,time flies.
_Modified by mcdub at 6:37 PM 3-12-2009_


_Modified by mcdub at 7:34 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (Issam Abed)*

I am fine with it now. I just want to move on. Some free **** would be cool tho j/k.








My day ended with a phone call regarding the head for the RMR to go on... Seems as tho the machine shop has scuffed / scratched my lifter bores, and are missing cam bearing caps to the ported polished head. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Even if im not allowed to post,
the USRT mani,doesn't even come close to the RMR mani.
It is the best production SRI out there.
PS I NEED SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEX
who wants to put out 
Wow I had a gf at the beginning of this thread,time flies.
_Modified by mcdub at 6:37 PM 3-12-2009_

_Modified by mcdub at 7:34 PM 3-12-2009_

what a ****ing dork....


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crescent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crescent* »_I also believe a tapered manifold over a tubular one is a better design to ensure even air distribution to each runner.

I know this seems to makes sense but it isnt true, i have taken classes in fluid dynamics, air flow and duct design (hvac but airflow is airflow) The most important thing to insure even flow is to have the closed end extend well past the last runner or it will get more air than the first. 
A tapered design does nothing unless there is a lot of space between the runners and can actually rob air from the runners closest to the TB.
also i keep seeing people say things like "this is boosted so i dont have to worry about PnP" (not in this tread, just in general) they are throwing away HP. airflow is air flow, properties of air dont change when the pressure does








Anybody who isnt satisfied with thier RMR manifold contact me I'll buy one. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to RMR and INA


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Even if im not allowed to post,
the USRT mani,doesn't even come close to the RMR mani.
It is the best production SRI out there.
PS I NEED SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEX
who wants to put out 
Wow I had a gf at the beginning of this thread,time flies.


is this now myspace or something?
whats going on here?


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

im one of the first six and i love this manifold. i have no complaints. i just wanted to know what to use to seal the end caps(the one the throttle body mounts to and the one that the barb fittings screw into) to the manifold(not the throttle body).


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_im one of the first six and i love this manifold. i have no complaints. i just wanted to know what to use to seal the end caps(the one the throttle body mounts to and the one that the barb fittings screw into) to the manifold(not the throttle body). 

You can use a light layer of silicone.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

thats what i thought just wanted to make sure. im sure they are machined very close. so a little goes a long way


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*

To the top so that everyone does not start freaking out again....


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_To the top so that everyone does not start freaking out again....
















Can't stress enough how great mine looks. I figured someone else would have some high quality pics up by now, but don't see any, so I'll get some up ASAP (I've been EXTREMELY busy lately)
Issam, I didn't get my ABF water neck yet (figured it was coming separate) no rush (since my car is a LONG way from needing it, lol) just a friendly reminder.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*

The ABF neck's will be shipped out sometime next week.
Just heard back from RMR.Remaining manifolds should be arriving @ 034 today


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

omg i think i can sleep tonight lmfao jk


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_omg i think i can sleep tonight lmfao jk


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*

Manifolds have arrived.Will be shipping them out today and I will send over the balance to everyone









_Quote »_I thought the welds looked great and every intake has looked the same so far. Our welder is certified and has over 40yrs. exp. So we are confident they will be fine. 
These are not show pieces. They are bare alum., cleaned and then brush finished. It's up to the cust. to have them finished the way they want them. 
But they do look damn good for not being smoothed or polished.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

excited if i had a tail i would be sitting at the door...
good thing i have a g60 to play with for the mean time


_Modified by 16vdisturbance at 8:31 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif

























Let me know when you get package


----------



## Turbomanu (May 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Hmmmm,...
Is my package on the way to germany?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you a number


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbomanu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbomanu* »_Hmmmm,...
Is my package on the way to germany?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you a number









List has been updated


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I need this thing to brighten up my day.. I have no floors in my gti :-(


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_I need this thing to brighten up my day.. I have no floors in my gti :-(

Put floors IN


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Slow process


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*

Is that last batch of manifolds shipping soon?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_Is that last batch of manifolds shipping soon?

They are on their way I beleive,I was notified that about a week ago they had hit 034.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdub)*

So how is the shipping on those abf neck's? I made on while I have been waiting..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RiverBunny)*

When I am notified of everything I will pass along the messages.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Eny new news.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Who hasn't payed issam yet ????
Whoever it is,is the reason why all of us havn't gotten our stuff.
Whoever you are.
Your a ****ing **** sucker and a half.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OMFG mcdub 
Please stop posting here you are ruining the whole ****ing group buy. I am sorry that you had to save up a life savings to purchase this. Be patient and let Issam take care of his own business. 
Thank you Issam for putting this on again, and if you need any help just let us know how we can help you out.


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

OMFG mcdub 
Please stop posting here you are ruining the whole ****ing group buy. I am sorry that you had to save up a life savings to purchase this. Be patient and let Issam take care of his own business. 

LOL
Nas


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mad rallye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad rallye* »_OMFG mcdub 
Please stop posting here you are ruining the whole ****ing group buy. I am sorry that you had to save up a life savings to purchase this. Be patient and let Issam take care of his own business. 

LOL
Nas

im not the one ruining.I payed for my product over a year ago.You guys ruined it whoever is owing money and I cant get my product.
Case closed.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_You guys ruined it whoever is owing money and I cant get my product.

Pat is right....I shipped out some manifolds on good faith and people still have not accepted the paypal balance owed for shipping.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I paid also but all the bitching isnt going to do nothing. Specially if you dont know anything about who owes or who doesnt. there is like 6 left just be patient


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i want one. pm me.


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Come on guys pay up so evreybody can get there sweet manifolds
Nas


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mad rallye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad rallye* »_
Nas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-_IFAt8ka0
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mad rallye (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice one mcdub

Nas


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

the rest:
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02520.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02521.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02522.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02523.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02524.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02525.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02526.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02527.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02528.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02529.JPG
http://stealyourface.net/vw/rmr/DSC02530.JPG



_Modified by derekste at 9:13 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

lucky you derek.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i got FLOORZ


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_i got FLOORZ

Govels?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Can I get re-embursed ???
or does enyone want to buy a rmr mani that I still dont have for 650 us ???


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

lol Pat..your to funny...if u sell it now which will be easy then u waited all this time for nothin...then u will still need a manifold unless you are getting one made locally?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Crescent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crescent* »_lol Pat..your to funny...if u sell it now which will be easy then u waited all this time for nothin...then u will still need a manifold unless you are getting one made locally?

possible purchase of 6 cyl powered car.









I know,its almost been a full year.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*

What's the holdup on the last few manifolds???


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_What's the holdup on the last few manifolds???

None
leaving soon to the customers (including you).


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
None
leaving soon to the customers (including you).


SWEEETTT!!


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Can I get re-embursed ???
or does enyone want to buy a rmr mani that I still dont have for 650 us ???


I'd be interested in buying a Ross manifold for my stroked AEB 20v (and for obd1 VR6 TB). If there's anyway to get one for my platform at that kind of price, I'd be interested.


----------



## DavidG60 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (jk35)*

This is mine fitted on my 16v turbo setup.
Don't look at the mess around, i am going to clean it very soon!
Top quality stuff, no problem with welds or other.
The only problem i've had, it's designed to run with an ABF alternator setup, so i had to fit a spacer on my alternator bracket.
I'm so happy with it, awesome power upgrade over my old junk manifold (being tested at [email protected]).
Big thanks to INA for his investment to make it possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

sure looks good
mines for sale if enyone is interested.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (DavidG60)*

What size are your fuel line/fittings?


----------



## DavidG60 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustTheTip* »_What size are your fuel line/fittings?

-6 braided fuel hose.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustTheTip* »_thanks.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Mines for sale/


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Remaining manifolds leave 034 today.Everyone when I send over the PP request for the shipping PLEASE pay it.I should not have to ask this....


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Remaining manifolds leave 034 today.Everyone when I send over the PP request for the shipping PLEASE pay it.I should not have to ask this....









I haven't received any shipping notification or paypal request...


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

patiently waiting


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
I haven't received any shipping notification or paypal request...









x2


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

fedex trucks 2 days in a row i ask nothing for me.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_fedex trucks 2 days in a row i ask nothing for me.

Sorry been swamped...will send over the requests tomorrow.Pat I am sending your manifold to the address you sent me months ago or you moved?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Sorry been swamped...will send over the requests tomorrow.Pat I am sending your manifold to the address you sent me months ago or you moved?


my blood pressure is threw the roof.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*

thank you


_Modified by mcdub at 2:31 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

word.


_Modified by mcdub at 2:31 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I bought a tdi now i want my 16vT going !!!!


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

Any word on those abf necks?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiverBunny* »_Any word on those abf necks? 

thats the only hold up right now....


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustTheTip* »_I would rather wait a year for RMR than get the bbm one...

Thats pretty sad. I just ordered my BOMB from BBM on monday and i have it in my hands today. Build to order.
The INA piece is very nice. how many people have got there intake manifolds since the orders started in May 2008?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_
The INA piece is very nice. how many people have got there intake manifolds since the orders started in May 2008?

Hopefully at the end of this week - the middle of next week ...all
I am pretty sure I speak for everyone that when we signed up for these we didnt expect the wait time to be this long BUT the wait was worth it.So far everything has been satisfactory.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_
Thats pretty sad. I just ordered my BOMB from BBM on monday and i have it in my hands today. Build to order.
The INA piece is very nice. how many people have got there intake manifolds since the orders started in May 2008?
















Sad? How so?
Wait less than a year for a very functional,equal flowing,beautiful, and rare manifold from a company thats sets the bar on intake manifolds..How is that sad..? Not to mention the difference in quality and price between the two in my opinion(and others) is HUGE..
I planned on waiting for the manifold while building my engine, megasquirt, and accumulating parts to have the car running for waterfest so time wasnt an issue for me..
For some others the time would be an issue but I can only speak for myself. 
Thanks again to Issam,Derek and RMR for my manifold that was definetly WORTH THE WAIT.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And Ive had mine since feb.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I should have mine by monday.
I beleive everyone in this GB,didn't midn waiting extra for a higher quality part.
I beleive theres a da bomb owner on here who wish he got in the GB,but im also sure hes a bit happy he didn't have to wait a year from a estimated 3 months.
Rmr dropped the ball on that.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Please stop, Da-bomb is outsourced. If you don't know facts or have both in front of you then dont sling mud. 
The people that bought this know what they bought.The Quality is amazing and very unique product not a PIPE Bomb some one made in their basement.
McDub i swear you are bi-polar or a female because on different times of the month your about to slice issam, the next your stroking his e-*****.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

hes just anxious for his manifold...


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

... i wasnt hating on him i just find it funny. I am patiently waiting for mine but i guess i have enough projects to do to keep my mind off of it.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_Please stop, Da-bomb is outsourced. If you don't know facts or have both in front of you then dont sling mud. 
The people that bought this know what they bought.The Quality is amazing and very unique product not a PIPE Bomb some one made in their basement.
McDub i swear you are bi-polar or a female because on different times of the month your about to slice issam, the next your stroking his e-*****.










You have no idea the relationship me and issam have,apperently I look like some ****ing killer he said wen he baught me dinner.
I get moody for all sorts of reason,women can be a pretty main one,oh,and I was attempting to quit smoking during times in this thread.
would you like to stroke my e peeen ????
pce


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Pat is da bomb so RMR that 1.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

indeed,I am.
I cant wait to take pics of this thing.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Everyone except Pat & Kaddy should have there manifolds by now.I will be closing this thread very shortly and we can start a new one.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

HMMM ?? Whats about me??? I haven't recieved mine :-(


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Issam get back in here....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_HMMM ?? Whats about me??? I haven't recieved mine :-(

You should have received yours by now.


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

My brother told me I got mine this morning. Can't wait to get back home and check it out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I wont be getting mine til a few days.
**** you post services.


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Got mine today thanks to a late ups drop off, In love with it will post pictures later. Will be on the head next pay check.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16vdisturbance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vdisturbance* »_Got mine today thanks to a late ups drop off, In love with it will post pictures later. Will be on the head next pay check.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so tell me guys...now that it is all over how happy are you?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Im not.
Im depressed.
Weres my little moment of enjoyment ???


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Pat go back to the bathroom for 5 minutes.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Im not.
Im depressed.
Weres my little moment of enjoyment ???

BRINGING IT WITH ME TO QUEBEC TODAY!!!
Kaddy your own is out the door,expect it tomorrow or Wednesday!
Finally.
BTW please everyone pay your PP dues.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

your coming into town today ???


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Kaddy your own is out the door,expect it tomorrow or Wednesday!
Finally.

Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
Sweeeeeeeeeet









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ok so thats all out the door.Pat I am coming up today so ill call you when I am in the area bro.
Thanks everyone who were patient.Please accept the paypal invoices.....
Thanks


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill be getting it tommorow from theo's


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*

its beside me,dope freshness,mine is extra mint too.
Word.
Worth it.
They need to make something for the vr6.....


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
They need to make something for the vr6.....

12V?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
12V?

Yes sir.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

ABF water necks? I never got mine...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_ABF water necks? I never got mine...

There was and still is a shortage.
To those that have paid me for a neck,
I have subtracted the amount from the amount owed and sent over the PP requests.
People please pay these...


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

any of these not taken?
anyone want to sell theirs?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_any of these not taken?
anyone want to sell theirs?









We are placing an order to shelf stock them.They will only be available through INA/034 or RMR themselves
if you are interested please send me a PM.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** Official : Ross Machine Racing 16V Intake Manifold - Group Buy *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I have subtracted the amount from the amount owed and sent over the PP requests.
People please pay these...

Why is it 2 months later I am still asking for these to be paid!?


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

I have paid every invoice sent to my by Issam, still waiting on my water neck.
2008-6-2: Paid $335.50 to INA Engineering via PayPal as pre-payment on manifold
2009-2-2: Received $392.30 invoice from INA Engineering for remainder of manifold payment, ABF waterneck, shipping of neck & manifold.
2009-2-5: Paid $392.30 invoice from INA Engineering via PayPal for aforementioned items, bringing the grand total of funds given to INA to $727.80. Which I thought the breakdown was:
Manifold: $650
ABF Neck: $27
Shipping, insurance, PayPal fees: $50.80
I am still waiting for my water neck. Issam claims I owe him money, but hasn't said what for yet, other than the fact that he allegedly sent me a PayPal invoice, which I never received, so of course I never paid. Can anyone see any reason why he still wants money from me? 

*looks like you aren't the only one waiting, Issam*


_Modified by derekste at 7:00 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

bump. who else is waiting for Issam to send them stuff they already paid for?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_bump. who else is waiting for Issam to send them stuff they already paid for?

bump for Derek who filed a paypal claim against me after he has been sitting at home with his manifold for almost 6 months...








I am going to review everything this weekend and will update you on what needs to be done.Until then calm down...I have more pressing issues to deal with.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
bump for Derek who filed a paypal claim against me after he has been sitting at home with his manifold for almost 6 months...








I am going to review everything this weekend and will update you on what needs to be done.Until then calm down...I have more pressing issues to deal with.

this isn't about the manifold you clown, it is about the water neck you still owe me which I paid for at the same time.


_Modified by derekste at 10:41 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
this isn't about the manifold you clown, it is about the water neck you still owe me which I paid for at the same time.

who are you calling a clown Derek? If it was not about a manifold then why file a claim for the payment made towards the manifold? This weekend I will organize everything properly.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
who are you calling a clown Derek? If it was not about a manifold then why file a claim for the payment made towards the manifold? This weekend I will organize everything properly.

BECAUSE I PAID FOR THE GOD DAMN WATER NECK(which was itemized in your invoice) IN THE SAME PAYMENT. Note how I did not ask for the full $392 back, just the $30 for the neck. You'll be receiving an email from me shortly so I don't have to air any more of your dirty laundry here.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
who are you calling a clown Derek? If it was not about a manifold then why file a claim for the payment made towards the manifold? This weekend I will organize everything properly.

Sent the following to Issam on Friday. Wish I had more customers than time to get back to them...

_Quote »_
Derek Steinkamp to INA
show details Aug 19 (4 days ago)
I will spell it out to you as clear as I possibly can.
I sent you $727.80 total BEFORE PayPal fees.
Using a 4% commission rate (I know for a fact it is less than that,
but giving myself some room for error just to prove a point)
727.80 * .96 = $698.69 (THIS IS THE NET AMOUNT THAT YOU RECEIVED, it
is quite likely you received MORE. I went out of my way to make sure I
didn't short you due to PayPal fees.)
$698.69 - $650 for the cost of the manifold leaves us with $48.69
$48.69 - $27 for the water neck leaves us with $21.69 for you to ship
both the water neck and the manifold to me. This is PLENTY of money to
ship AND insure my manifold and water neck.
NOW, where in that breakdown am I missing where I owe you money? It's
not my fault you didn't choose to combine shipping of the manifold and
the water neck.
BOTTOM LINE: I want my water neck shipped to me, please. At no point
in this process have you EVER indicated that ***I*** owe you more
money. I have received no invoice from you.
I eagerly await your surely well-thought-out response.
Derek Steinkamp


I'm well beyond the point of caring about the $27 worth of water neck, I'm just trying to get a straight answer at this point. Even if, by some freaky turn of the universe, I do owe Issam money... I don't see how it could be more than $5.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
BECAUSE I PAID FOR THE GOD DAMN WATER NECK(which was itemized in your invoice) IN THE SAME PAYMENT. Note how I did not ask for the full $392 back, just the $30 for the neck. You'll be receiving an email from me shortly so I don't have to air any more of your dirty laundry here.

If you didnt want to air anymore dirty laundry on here then why are you still bumping the thread Derek?
I will deal with your case today...its amazing how much of a big deal you are making this out to be after getting a $899USD for $650 USD...
jesus some people are unbelievable.


----------

